# Odd lock up



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There seems to be an odd problem with this forum only and Internet Explorer. After navigating a few posts, if I then click the back arrow, IE6 locks up and brings down all other IE6 windows. The back button works fine on other websites. What's peculiar about the forum?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's designed for modern internet browsers 

All jokes aside tho, that really is the case I'm afraid John. You have to uprade from IE6, else you'll just keep running into problem more and more as websites stop supporting older standards.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

you will never force him into the 21st Century


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Knickers to you two







:wink: - I've just found out it only does it at work and not at home. Both browsers are IE6 latest updated. Only done it today too. As for upgrading - you'll tell me I should have "upgraded" XP to Vista next :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nope, stick with XP John, will work faster than vista certainly. Just get IE sorted out, or install Firefox alongside IE6 then you can choose to use either and see the difference.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Having another browser to work in parallel may be an option. I'm suspecting a plug in may be the issue with the lock up of IE, which may be the difference between the two computers. Odd that it only does it with the TT Forum. I tried it with some other php forums without problems but I did notice that the TTF was down late Sunday night for a few minutes - just wonder if something was changed.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Happens to me with IE8 too. Disabling the Flash plugin seems to resolve it, but then sites like YouTube stop working, so I suck it up and live with it. You can try activating the "Launch browser windows in separate process" setting in the advanced tab of the options if you haven't already. At least that might stop a rogue session dragging down all the other windows.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for that - I removed Flash 10r32_18 and installed the previous version Flash 10r 10r22_87 and it now works fine  ish :roll:

You can get earlier Flash players here: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html

It's a 97 Mega Byte archive :roll: but that's just because it bundles all sorts of notes and all versions under 10.xxx etc. You only need flashplayer10r22_87_win.exe 1.79 Mbyte from the archive. It might try to upgrade itself at some point but hopefully they will fix the issue in the next release when you let it. Perhaps we should tell them?

I found clicking on your *Link* and then back arrow helped testing. Forward arrow still causes a problem I've noticed :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaaah ye olde Internete Explorere - a fine example of the stone mason's art... :lol:

Haven't used that in years but the computers at the gym run it and they are so painfully slow. I can't even access my webmail account on it so have been taking my laptop in with me. Accessing the same wireless network it is much, much faster.

So I agree with the others - try Firefox, Safari or even Opera.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine runs fast enough on my i7 and windows 7


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Aaaah ye olde Internete Explorere - a fine example of the stone mason's art... :lol:
> 
> Haven't used that in years but the computers at the gym run it and they are so painfully slow. I can't even access my webmail account on it so have been taking my laptop in with me. Accessing the same wireless network it is much, much faster.
> 
> So I agree with the others - try Firefox, Safari or even Opera.


you take the forum to the gym :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> you take the forum to the gym :roll:


Well it's more of a health club than a sweat and smelly kinda place... 

Loads of relaxing seating areas and actually quite a good place to work - and as they have wireless, I can do it on my laptop...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doh! Later in the day it failed again. My home PC works fine however. I've just noticed my home PC does not have Flash plugin installed but it does have Adobe Flash Player 10 Active X - whereas my work PC has both! Maybe it should only have one and not the other?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Doh! Later in the day it failed again. My home PC works fine however. I've just noticed my home PC does not have Flash plugin installed but it does have Adobe Flash Player 10 Active X - whereas my work PC has both! Maybe it should only have one and not the other?


That's highly likely. On a Mac you can specify what plug-in to use. I'm sure you can do that on a PC but I don't know how,
sorry...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I eventually found out that my work PC's lockup problems, associated with using the back button, were caused by our Sophos web browser virus checker add on. Disabling the add on reliably resores back button function. It only does it with the TT Forum however, which makes me think there is something funny about the Forum!

My home PC which has been suffereing lately from IE failing to display pages, links needing to be clicked twice for a response and IE eventually freezing, needing to be closed and a fresh IE window fired up for a similarly short session before it too froze up - seems to have become more reliable having disabled the Shockwave Flash Object add on.


----------

